# fry born with one eye...



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

So, as my batch of fry is growing I noticed a fry that have only one eye, the other side of is face is messed up, but he is doing well and growing at the same rate of all the rest. he seems to stay out of troubles with the rest of the bunch.I really dont know what to do with him, the lfs were I usually sell my fry probably wont want of that fish. If I keep him and put him in my main tank when he is bigger, will he get beat up by the other fish? Since he can only see one side, he'll always be weaker than other fish? Anyway now that they are big enough I can take pretty clear pictures of him, so here is some. In all he fry *** raised it is the first time *** got a deformed one. I dont know, is he going to make it?







middle right























between the two fish







in the midle facing you


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I would feed it to my adult fish. What is it?


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

baby C moorii Ã‚Â¾inch, I got incandescent lighting on that tank that is why everything looks yellow, fish included. He was from a first time mom, and she got a lot of fry for a first time mom, between 20 and 30, quite hard to count :roll: I'm thinking that is why that has happen. Maybe im wrong too! Have you already seen this or heard about it? I'va already seen a Koi with the same thing(and a large one)but never seen a cichlid :-?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

It's not that uncommon to find fry with some type of defect, even if it's just stunted growth. It's typical to cull and save only the best of the brood, particularly if you're going to be distributing your fry out to other hobbyists.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

yeah of course I woulnt want someone else stuck with this fish, and I dont want to keep it. ill just feed him to my adult fish


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

dont feed it to another fish if you want to put it in your main tank, or set up a differnt fish, i dont understand WHY people feed defective fish to another fish..... its like killing a baby cause its got some defective, yes thers not much to do with a defective fish but sell it to the LFS and tell them the problem it has and let them know, but ot throw out a fish or feeding it to another fish cause it has what it cant help/born with is not right, i stay by my saying, its like killing a baby cause its defective/disabled.......

anyways good luck


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The LFS will not likely buy the fish. If you want to keep the fish, give it a separate tank.

Also note. With approximately 12 females in a tank and each producing 20 fry every other month...there is no way to raise them all. Some have to be fed to the other fish. Is it better to do this with a healthy fry, or one that will likely suffer and be killed by the others anyway?

My one-eyed fish never lived a full life span...the others picked on them.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> but ot throw out a fish or feeding it to another fish cause it has what it cant help/born with is not right, i stay by my saying, its like killing a baby cause its defective/disabled.......


No, it's not the same. Not even close. Terrible analogy. Fish are not people, very different. No one should feel bad about using fish as a food source for themselves or other fish or animals.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

well he got eaten quite fast, and DJRansome is right, I usually keep and sell my fry, I have 3 tanks only as growout tanks but even with that, I cant keep them all it is impossible, I have to let some of my moma spit in the tank sometimes, let my synos do their job and eat the fry. The other thing is, since he is a C moorii, getting a separate tank for him is not financialy possible for me cause he would need a huge tank only for him, it makes no sense. I think it is normal when you are selling your fry to have good quality fish. Cause when you are buying fish you expect good quality fish.

In my other main tank, an SA tank, I had 2 pairs of cockatoo dwarves, I bought them really small. As they were growing I noticed one of my male was not growing at the same rate as the others, had difficulties to eat, his face was deformed it was impossible for him to close his mouth. Of course he died, and I got really pissed at that petshop for selling me that fish, they lost a good client, cause im never going back there and im telling all my friends with tanks to do the same as me. It is really frustrating paying money for your fish expecting good quality fish and you only get a fish so deformed that he dies....


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

I had a bunch of Convicts that used to breed, i ended up with one i noticed, was only about 1cm long, had a eye missing, he grew abit bigger got to about 3cm. Then went missing, must of died. But yeah i couldn't bring myself to feeding it to another fish.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

if I didnt fed him to my adult fish now, he would probably suffer much more when they harass him or try to eat him when he gets bigger... That is what I think, it is better that way for them


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

my LFS was selling a fish with a missing eye for half price lol


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Buy him a glass eye, good as new.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

Fatal said:


> Buy him a glass eye, good as new.


 loool!! I saw an one eyed Koi at my lfs, but it was just his eye missing, his face wasnt messed up like my little fry was.


----------

